# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Carla B.



----------


## Leontien

Hallo Carla, welkom op MediCity!

Ik zie dat je al aardig je weg weet te vinden. Er zijn op de site voldoende mensen die je verder kunnen helpen met je vragen over CVS/ME uit eigen ervaring. Jij ook veel sterkte met je het herstellen van je operatie.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

